# Igor Borisovitch Markevitch (1912 - 1983)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Ukrainian composer & conductor who became Italian in 1947 and French in 1982.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

I wonder if you are also going to start a thread on composer Yevgeny Svetlanov?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

